# Plot work has begun// updated new pics 7/18/15



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 21, 2015)

This first field was switch grass we burnt it last weeks  and plowed it up. Went back today after work and disc it again. Will be a combo of beans and corn


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 21, 2015)

This field was fescue . I also plowed this field last weekend. Plowed it again today. This field will be ag beans


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just some random pics today and me being well ME ! Lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 21, 2015)

The goods


----------



## Triple C (Jan 21, 2015)

Gade...Good stuff!  Work today produces results come Fall. Keep us updated on ur progress.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

That's going to be nice! What are you going to spray the beans with to keep the deer out?


----------



## Canuck5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ah, the itch to make dust has begun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good job!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 22, 2015)

We don't have a high deer density here. But was thinking about applying milerganite. We should have about 2 acres of corns and 3 acres of beans ruffly. With maybe a half acre eagle beans and 1/4 acre of lab lab. This my first go with beans corn or lab lab . I can tell you plowing up grass is a pain lol. We don't have a bottom row plow so we are just having to disc it under. My guess is I will hVe to plow it a lot to get a good seed bed for using a planter or drill not sure on this. We are pulling soil samples soon to see what we need to ammend. Feel free to offer Input. I will update this as the process develops. Canuck just couldn't stand it anymore with all the nice weather we had. Wanted to get things broken up and start dying before the rains came again lol


----------



## Canuck5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Canuck just couldn't stand it anymore with all the nice weather we had. Wanted to get things broken up and start dying before the rains came again lol



I know the feeling ... I'll be back down in a couple of weeks to do some sub-soiling of a couple new plots!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 22, 2015)

Look forward to the pics Canuck . I love doing all this for the wild life about more than hunting


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Jan 22, 2015)

I was out at my property today kickin' the dirt around trying to get a gameplan together for the spring.

I added a ton of lime per acre in Jan '13 this was applied according to the soil test report. Was thinking about just having another 500lb's per acre added as a 'maintenance' application in a couple of weeks. That's cheaper than doing soil tests on 9 different areas.  

What do ya'll think?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 22, 2015)

The soil tests shouldn't be more than 63 dollars, how's that cheaper than just spreading lime?


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Jan 22, 2015)

I will only need a couple of tons @ $40 a ton. When you figure in time, gas, trip to post office, cost to mail and the cost to have the test done.... see where I'm going with this?

But thanks for your input!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 22, 2015)

Why don't you just send them through the extension service? All you have do is drop them off and pay $7 per sample, shipping included.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 22, 2015)

I use to do as crack did just added some every year. While that might not be the proper way it did work for me and I had great plots. I believe anything we can do is better than doing nothing. If it's working for you I would say keep doing it. Just have fun and enjoy it. It doesn't have to be perfect we aren't  growing crops for money


----------



## Amoo (Jan 30, 2015)

How on earth are you dry enough to do any tractor work man?  We're still mostly muddy down here.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 30, 2015)

CraKaLaCKiN said:


> I was out at my property today kickin' the dirt around trying to get a gameplan together for the spring.
> 
> I added a ton of lime per acre in Jan '13 this was applied according to the soil test report. Was thinking about just having another 500lb's per acre added as a 'maintenance' application in a couple of weeks. That's cheaper than doing soil tests on 9 different areas.
> 
> What do ya'll think?



Not much use to do more soil tests. What you added January 13 won't show up yet.  Test might even call for another ton LOL.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 30, 2015)

Just being nosey I guess, but is there a reason the exhaust pipe is pointing forward? Do you like the smell of it? LOL


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 30, 2015)

Not my tractor lol the fellar that owns it is 76 of the times I have used it doesn't seem to bother me or him. Ole girl sure is a plowing machine though


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 31, 2015)

Was back out at the farm today. plowed two fields. Moved my 21 foot millenium ladder and cut some lanes and tree limbs. Here are some picks from the days work yall enjoy. Feel free to make comments ask questions.  

This first pic is what we call the nole. Has a box stand over looking it. This will be a 1.acre corn plot and 1acre beans. Gonna use the corn to screen up to the water oak and make like a big L the beans will go in the back past the water oak to the tree line. There is 10 saw tooth oak in the back left side. IN the fall there will be oats and wheat at the back line along the tree line running. Left to right from the saw tooth oaks. 








This next pic the end of what we call the north field. This will be ruffly 1 acre total. It will be mainly corn. I may throw in some beans for them to eat on the far left side of the pic along the tree line will be buck forage oats along the edge of the corn. I will bush hawg lanes into the corn for shooting and deer. 





The next pics are of me sitting in the stand and the limbs.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Feb 2, 2015)

Really like the pictures.   I compare it with a big table that in a few months will have a feast for the deer, turkey and other wildlife.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 2, 2015)

Bushhog Bob said:


> Really like the pictures.   I compare it with a big table that in a few months will have a feast for the deer, turkey and other wildlife.



You got that right partner !


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 18, 2015)

Wasn't happy with how plowing was going with the disk so
I got a roll over plow and had at it. This should work to
Kill the grass and get it to where it will
Disc better may hit it with the all purpose plow also. I picked up a boat load of minerals. A mix with a lot of minerals for the deer. Got some stock salt some trace red mineral salt two hard 50 pound blocks also and a trophy rock 100 pounds of corn and some bbj minerals they Gonna have what they need lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 18, 2015)

Got alittle stuff ready for them


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks good!  You are a couple days ahead of me!  Weather permitting and if the ground is not too wet, I will be sub-soiling some of my new food plots this weekend!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was wanting to do some more plowing to finish up but it's been Brutual up here in north west ga. I'm gonna go today and put out the minerals.


----------



## Chestnut (Feb 22, 2015)

*plots*

Good to see you working and having fun  with the plots and the new land / lease 
  how about the cameras ???  how many you do you have out ???  
 chestnut


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 22, 2015)

Chestnut said:


> Good to see you working and having fun  with the plots and the new land / lease
> how about the cameras ???  how many you do you have out ???
> chestnut


Having a blast no better enjoyment for me than working the land and bettering the habitat for wildlife. This is my stress relief and what makes me happy. I ran between 7 to 11 cams it varied. Got a pile of buck pictures.  Never seen so many rubs on a piece of property they where every where you looked. The land owner is a fine fellar and I am really enjoying the friendship. He and his grandson are top people  that I enjoy to be around share stories and have fun with. I am back to having fun hunting again unlike the last two adventures. It sure drains your drive and moral. When you get around people that you don't want to be around , pull you down sponge off and use you. .. How is your turkey hunting shaping up


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 3, 2015)

Went up to the farm Saturday. Got all the fields limed and plowed under some of the food plots for green manure. Refreshed all mineral sites again. Checked cameras got some nice bone starting to grow. Took up my neighbor and his son. Met the land owner and his grandson. I tell ya a good hard days work was had.. Won't be long now and there will be corn and beans in the ground. Here is a pic of the ole ranger loaded down ready to do work


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 23, 2015)

What a beautiful day it was to put some seed in the ground. We planted 300 lbs of round up ready soy beans fertilized them with tripple 15 then cut that in and cultipacked everything. A good day of work and memories was had.. We planted about 3 acres or so of beans. Should have ruffly 3 acres of corn planted Monday. Here are some pics 























[/[URL=http://s699.photobucket.com/user/bhearn92574/media/91B73D93-0DB0-492F-BE91-4D8134E95F7A_zpsh1ykspkm.jpg.html]


----------



## spydermon (May 23, 2015)

I hope you/we get some rain soon.  We have been waiting now to get some before we plant.  The ground is so soft now that it just rolls up under the culitpacker on the Firminator and we can't even get seen in the ground.  It wouldn't matter with no moisture thought.  The see will just sit and likely get eaten by something


----------



## Bushhog Bob (May 23, 2015)

Those pictures look good enough to print on a calendar. Appreciate all the work you put into it.


----------



## Canuck5 (May 23, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!  Now, for some rain!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 23, 2015)

spydermon said:


> I hope you/we get some rain soon.  We have been waiting now to get some before we plant.  The ground is so soft now that it just rolls up under the culitpacker on the Firminator and we can't even get seen in the ground.  It wouldn't matter with no moisture thought.  The see will just sit and likely get eaten by something


We have been pretty lucky up here in the northwest corner of the state we have been getting a shower here and there. There was good moisture in the ground . Hopefully we all will get some much needed rain ! I'm having to water my newly planted grass in the back hard often


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 23, 2015)

Bushhog Bob said:


> Those pictures look good enough to print on a calendar. Appreciate all the work you put into it.



Thank your sir ! I am very thankful for the opportunity and the friendship... Thank you for all you do and your hard work and dedication to wildlife. You are an honorable man that I am glad to know


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 23, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!  Now, for some rain!!!!



Thank you fellar ! We sure do need some for all of us ... Sure has been a dry start to the summer.. Not liking good..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 6, 2015)

Alright folks all the plots are now planted minus two small ones the land owner will do this week. There will be pics of the corn and beans coming up and fresh planted dirt aswell. Ignore the ugly mug with the seeder. There is also one of the pics of our mineral sites it's getting killed. Got a lot of young bucks on cams and a couple of dandys growing.. Believe we now have planted corn soy beans buck wheat sorghum sunflower iron and clay peas and and some more. If there isn't anything for hem to eat there not hungry lol.. I think we now have ruffle 8 to 10 acres planted..


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 7, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you sir ! It's been a lot of work but it has been fun. Love playing in the dirt


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 7, 2015)

You have a nice piece of property there!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 7, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> You have a nice piece of property there!!



Mr Bobby does I just get to enjoy it with him lol...


----------



## Triple C (Jun 7, 2015)

Plots look great!  Love the cultipacker behind the UTV.  Thanks for updating.  Looking forward to the progression of your plots thru fall.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 7, 2015)

Triple C said:


> Plots look great!  Love the cultipacker behind the UTV.  Thanks for updating.  Looking forward to the progression of your plots thru fall.



Thanks fella! How are your plots coming along ? Sure makes it handle to have the right tools. Land owner deff does that well lol


----------



## Triple C (Jun 7, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Thanks fella! How are your plots coming along ? Sure makes it handle to have the right tools. Land owner deff does that well lol



No planting this spring since we are harvesting timber this summer and a number of the food plots will be used as logging decks.  But...deer still using plots regularly.  Lots of clover and chicory in most of the plots.  Biggest plot was planted with a perimeter of white clover, (Regal Graze), last fall.  Was glad to see these ladies using it regularly when I checked cams this past weekend.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 7, 2015)

That's great ! Y'all doing a thinning ?


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Jun 8, 2015)

GaDestroyer -what size wheels and tires do you have on your Ranger? I need to upgrade from the stock wheels/tires that came on mine.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 8, 2015)

Triple C said:


> No planting this spring since we are harvesting timber this summer and a number of the food plots will be used as logging decks.  But...deer still using plots regularly.  Lots of clover and chicory in most of the plots.  Biggest plot was planted with a perimeter of white clover, (Regal Graze), last fall.  Was glad to see these ladies using it regularly when I checked cams this past weekend.
> View attachment 838205



A healthy crowd there!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 8, 2015)

CraKaLaCKiN said:


> GaDestroyer -what size wheels and tires do you have on your Ranger? I need to upgrade from the stock wheels/tires that came on mine.



Mine are 14 inch msa wheels and maxxis bighorn in size 26 and the rest stock and width. I don't like to go to big as it puts strain on the clutches and axles aswell as looses alittle low end take off and pulling.. Got mine mounted and shipped off ebay like these 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSA-Black-K...-XP-/151658845160?hash=item234f9253e8&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...+polaris+ranger+msa+wheels+and+tires&_sacat=0


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 12, 2015)

Went to the farm this morning to spray round on the corn for the grass I used About 45 to 50 ounces per 26 gallon tank and went about 5 to 7 mph  . It looks like the beans are are coming back in the one plot I thought they wiped em out didn't get a pic of that plot. Here is one corn plot and one bean plot . It's looking good. All the plots we planted a week ago are all coming up.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Jun 12, 2015)

Lookin good!!

Great job.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 12, 2015)

GeorgeShu said:


> Lookin good!!
> 
> Great job.



Thank you George !


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 13, 2015)

That's a nice field!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 13, 2015)

I have the app hunt stand lite. It let's you measure your acreage and all kinds of stuff. My best calculation is the lower farm with the fields we have 2.25 acres of beans 2.85 acres of corn. Then a .90 field of beans corn sourgum and some other stuff in a summer mix. We have about 8 other smaller areas all over the property In the woods with buckwheat iron and clays and soybeans. I believe the big fields we have total about 6 acres . The other spots combined I'm gonna guess are about 2 acres or so. We have 4 mineral sites. I'm looking at adding 3 to 4 protein corn mix feeders next year. I think we also have 4 or 5 apple trees and 21 or so saw tooth oaks.. Plenty of creeks ponds and stuff. Total acreage i believe is 182 acres. Land owner has done a lot for the wild life ..


----------



## GAGE (Jun 13, 2015)

Your fields are looking great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks fellar we trying lol


----------



## Triple C (Jun 13, 2015)

Gade...Looks like you're off to the races!  Nice job on the plots.  Looking forward to following the progress of your efforts.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 17, 2015)

Triple C said:


> Gade...Looks like you're off to the races!  Nice job on the plots.  Looking forward to following the progress of your efforts.



Thanks ole buddy ! Me and the land owner have been doing mad work this year . He had the forest service come in and do some heavy duty disking. He also had some pines planted to add more cover for the deer and eliminate some big fields . Just had to much open area. This has been a process and a learning experience. We certainly know what to do and not ! Lol.. It has been fun the work is now done and we just need Mother Nature to provide us with needed rain like everyone else.. I will keep this updated with growth as we go !


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 18, 2015)

Got em lookin good!  That sure is a scenic piece of property.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 18, 2015)

It sure is ! It's the most peaceful place I've ever been on ! Feel like heaven lol


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 18, 2015)

Great looking plots! Lots of work to get that much in the ground. Looks like you might be needing that pond to cool off in this summer.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Man you aren't kidding its hot for sure


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 18, 2015)

Why is it I am going down to the camp this weekend?  Crakajak might have a few guests huddled around his A/C this weekend!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hahaha you sure picked a darn hot week to work that's for sure ! Make sure and stay safe fellar it's gonna be some kinda hot give your self and you equipment plenty of breaks.... Take extra precaution in the event of over heating and make sure to get us some pics


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh, I think we are going to have some very short days here.  Up early and done by 11 'ish.  Plenty of water and not over do anything ...... that's for sure!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 19, 2015)

You dog gone right ! I'm going up the farm Saturday to spread more Milorganite on the beans. Probly be the last time I spread it and let them have it after that.. Gonna check some cams move some and put one or two out ...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

Got up to the farm today and man has things grew in a week with not much rain.. The plot the deer about wiped out has really Came on strong ! We added another 7 bags of milorganite. We out two on each plot of beans last time. It worked really well with so little. We added two to each and 3 to the big bean field. After this we are not putting anymore on them just gonna let them have at it. They should be able to withstand the browsing pressure by then. 
I will post pics of all plots and name from the start of planting through now.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

*The knole..*

At time of planting .. Friday before Memorial Day 




Now as of . 6-20-15




Corn.. 





This is. Another plot to the right of the knole that is hunted from the same box at the knole planted in iron n clay buckwheat soybeans mix on 6-6-15




As of now 6-20-15


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

Trash pile plot ... Planted 6-6-15





As of 6-20-15....


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

Catfish pond plot-- planted 6-6-15




As of 6-20-15...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

South field box plot... Planted 5-22-15
Didn't get a planted pic but here is the now pic 

As of 6-20-15




In front of the box . Buck wheat planted 6-9-15

Now::


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

Pine hill plot in the middle of a replanted cutover. planted 6-9-15 buckwheat as of 6-20-15


----------



## GAGE (Jun 20, 2015)

Coming along really well. What did you all use to plant your corn, single or double row planter? I sure would like to have a planter of some sorts.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

East ridge pond plot... Planted buck wheat iron n clay peas and soybean mix. Planted on 6-6-15 




As of 6-20-15


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Coming along really well. What did you all use to plant your corn, single or double row planter? I sure would like to have a planter of some sorts.



Land owner had a fellow he knew plant it for us with a ford 309 two row corn planter


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a plot that is called the scrape plot planted in buckwheat on 6-6-15  as of now 6-20-15


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

Tj plot planted 6-6-15 in buckwheat




As of 6-20-15


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

Stump plot planted 6-6-15 in mix of iron n clay peas soybeans and buckwheat mix. 

As of now ... 6-20-15 this plot isn't doing very well
For whatever reason


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

Pine tree plot planted on 5-22-15 soybeans and lablab. With a corn background and screen..




As of 6-20-15



Corn 








Beans are already at the top of my danner snake boots


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2015)

This is just a area land owner wanted to plant corn in it had been clover for like 5 years. so he had the forest service come in and do some heavy tilling of some areas. Then worked it over with his equipment and planted it on the 5-25-15




As of 6-20-15


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Outstanding job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 21, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> Outstanding job!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks fellar ! We got lucky on that one plot of soybeans I thought the deer about Wiped out they came back nicely that milorganite did work and only put 72 pounds on ruffly 3/4 of an acre or so


----------



## Triple C (Jun 21, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> Outstanding job!!!!!!!!!!



X2!!!  That is some fine looking corn growing there.  Imagine what that will be like come mid-November when you're sitting in a stand.  Sheez!  Good stuff.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 21, 2015)

Man you aren't kidding ! I can't wait this is the most excited I have been in years for deer season. Like a kid in a toy store ! This is our first attempt at corn or beans or even summer food plots. Aslong as we get rain this should be an amazing year for us. Of course tou know I will keep the pictures up through put the year and into hunting season from the stands aswell.. I love this stuff


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 18, 2015)

Here is everything as of today . I couldn't believe my eyes how amazing everything looked . We had some storm damage from last week tore down some trees and broke off a good bit of corn stalks. Here are all the updated pics and some stand view pics and of the broke corn and damage..I'm 6'2 in the pic with the corn you can see how tall it is . It's 7 to 8 feet tall. The beans are up to my groin area . I couldn't believe my eyes !


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Very nice!



Thank you Tracy !


----------



## Triple C (Jul 19, 2015)

Gade...You did good!  Plots look fantastic.  Gonna be fun following your thread when the season opens.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 19, 2015)

Very very nice!!!!!!!!!!!  You have a green thumb!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 19, 2015)

Triple C said:


> Gade...You did good!  Plots look fantastic.  Gonna be fun following your thread when the season opens.


 I can't wait ! I did alittle,hinge cutting around a stand to open up some shooting lanes. Had to hunge cut some willows around a small pound it should also provide cover for,the fish as they fell mostly in the water 



Canuck5 said:


> Very very nice!!!!!!!!!!!  You have a green thumb!


 it does help to have good dirt and planted everything right .Mother Nature providing the rain at the right times  and a heckuva land owner helping  too !


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 19, 2015)

Have you still been keeping the deer out of the beans, with milorganite, right now?  

Those beans, in the not too distant future (before bow season, maybe?) are going to yellow and drop their leaves.  An option for you to consider, is to broadcast wheat and clover in the beans, prior to the leaf drop.  That way your seed can have a reasonable chance of touching dirt, then the leaves drop on top and you get a good "fall plot", while the beans are hardening off, for late season attraction.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 19, 2015)

You probably already have this planned, but another option might be to cut some trails, with the bush hog, in your corn that lead to your stand.  You can over seed those trails too, with wheat and clover.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes sir I have it planned lol.. Gonna plant buck forage oats and wheat around the edges of the beans and where the corn and beans meet. Gonna do as you said and bush hang a little of the corn for travel routes and plant that . You can see the box stand so I won't have to worry about trials there the other box stand that has the buck wheat in front of it and beans to left the buckwheat will be plowed under and wheat and oats planted. Have two other areas the pond has a 20 foot millennium in the woods on the down wind side where the deer come from. I will be able to see the, to my left coming and across the field where they come from. The left side of that of this plot will be wheat and oats. We will leave the summer mix standing for cover and screening to make the deer feel safer out in the field. The other corn bean mix field there will be a millennium lock on in the back woods . I used the corn to screen off the big field and plant beans in the back of the field. We will plant wheat and oats around the edges and under some trees where we had plots before and in between the corn and beans where they meet. The deer come from a swampy area and pine regrowth to the ride of the lock on. I will be in a funnel between two fields and be able to catch the deer passing. I ran about 12 trail cameras all last year learning there movement patterns then developed a plan to maximize the food apply cover and screening to make the deer more visible in day light . We only took I think 2 deer off the farm last year two does . No bucks where shot. I am sure there will be a change in there pattern due to the changing of the field my hope is they will use the bean areas and funnels to travel and do it more in day light. I will have the cams out to be able to see if it's working lol... At the end of the day we wanted to provide more food cover and over all it's for the wild life we should be able to holdand pull deer from along ways when the food goes out . If the plan fails it was a lot of fun. Trying lol... This farm is 182 acres it has 3 ponds two creeks a heaping of white and red oaks . 5 or so apple trees 20 saw tooth oak trees. We now have 3 acres of beans and 3 acres of corn. Along with 3/4 acre summer mix that has corn sorghum beans and some other stuff mixed in we have buckwheat iron and clay peas also. In the fall we are gonna plant more clover and make a another preannial clover plot .. Then start over lol.. We have four mineral licks also.. I have been thinking about adding a couple feeders and feed protein feed in the spring and summer but with all this not sure it's needed still thinking on it


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't think your plan will fail!!!  Keep sharing!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 19, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> I don't think your plan will fail!!!  Keep sharing!



Hahhaha... I had more bucks on cam last year than the last two combined and I was on some south land then. This place is simple amazing. The owners and family are some the best I have met. The whole environment is very peaceful in relaxing. I would love to harvest a big buck to be honest sitting in the stand and enjoying this place is better than any big buck I could ever shoot


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks really good..Your hard work paid off...Do you think the deer damaged the corn or was it the wind for sure? I see in Illinois where deer knock it down. I have also found big areas in the middle of a corn field totally flattened where the deer bedded..Keep the updated pics coming..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 19, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> Looks really good..Your hard work paid off...Do you think the deer damaged the corn or was it the wind for sure? I see in Illinois where deer knock it down. I have also found big areas in the middle of a corn field totally flattened where the deer bedded..Keep the updated pics coming..


It deff was the wind we had bad storms up here knocking down a lot of trees also.. The ones that are broke had big leave parts where slimmed stalked at the bottom compared to other corn that had bigger bottoms. There was to much service area on the corn leaves and the stalk couldn't support the weight of the wind and snapped the staulk I believe


----------



## GAGE (Jul 19, 2015)

Awesome progress, great job guys!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks bud ! Been a lot of work but it has been fun and rewarding so far


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 20, 2015)

Here is one plot :





Haven't been to good about taking pics here lately lol..


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 20, 2015)

Lookin good


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Now, just listen for the pitter patter of little feet, rustling through those corn stalks!!!    Looks good!


----------



## chrismhaase (Oct 20, 2015)

Great work this year.  I love the designs and seeing your handwork.  I wish I had a landowner who was similar to yours and or owned my own slice. One day hopefully...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have seen a lot of deer this year . The hard work is paying off and the wild life are benefitting from it. I am pretty blessed to be able to share this with the land owner. He gets just as excited as I do doing this. Thanks for the nice words fellas


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together????  Improving nutrition and giving deer a reason to hang around on your property!  

I go back to this chart, showing the home acreage of a mature deer, on a property with good food.  Relatively speaking, they don't or don't have to travel far.  521 acres at most.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's pretty cool stuff ! We have a good population of does so the bucks really don't have to leave and go far it has also drawed in a good amount of roaming bucks looking for does and food


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 19, 2015)

The summer camera survey one of our members did, showed we had 16 "shooter" bucks on our 676 acres.  So far, 2 nice shooter bucks we've taken, were never on camera at all.  They've been pulled in!


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 19, 2015)

Too often you get pics of good deer only for them to disappear come rut and new ones show up.  isn't it funny how bucks will leave their does  in their normal living areas to go off and find others off the property come rut.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 19, 2015)

LOL, I know what you mean, but we are still "seeing" most of them on camera, they just haven't all come out in daylight hours.  We've reduced the 16 down by 5, with 2 additional nice bucks coming from the surrounding area.  I think we're at a total of 13 deer (6 does) for the year so far.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 19, 2015)

That's funny how they do they all roam trying to find one to breed it's nuts it deff has pulled deer in we never seen before food is gold ! We keep a higher doe population to keep bucks coming


----------

